

U.S.A Freedom Act is a mass surveillance bill in sheeps clothing - zmanian
https://www.usafreedom.fail/

======
anonbanker
I for one, am shocked that a bill with the words "USA" "Freedom" or "Patriot"
could be construed by anyone to actually be about those topics.

As George W. Bush once said, "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame
on, uh... shame on... You can't fool me again."

~~~
zaroth
Googled for it an found this gem of a video, I needed a good laugh:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ux3DKxxFoM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ux3DKxxFoM)

I mean, almost makes me nostalgic for those... oh never mind, no it doesn't.

~~~
anonbanker
I am of the opinion that George W. Bush is the greatest actor this country has
ever known. Andy Kauffman didn't perform as brilliantly as Mr. Bush did.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o6LquMyLvU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o6LquMyLvU)

Everyone disagrees with me, but nobody's been able to convince me that I'm
wrong.

------
chris_wot
I wrote most of the Wikipedia article on the USA PATRIOT Act. In fact, I wrote
all the section summaries [1]. Frankly, it boggles the mind that the NSA
thought that they could bypass the following:

"not be conducted of a United States person solely upon the basis of
activities protected by the first amendment to the Constitution of the United
States."

That the NSA did this is, to my mind, not a failure of the Patriot Act but an
enditement on the judiciary. And by which I mean the FISC.

1\.
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_summary_of_the_Patrio...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_summary_of_the_Patriot_Act,_Title_II)

